# JIC-MAJIC Coil-Overs are real!



## Guest (Mar 28, 2003)

JIC Coil-Overs are getting close for the 3.5se.
They will be about 2150.00 

FLTA-2 YES>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

LEEL said:


> *JIC Coil-Overs are getting close for the 3.5se.
> They will be about 2150.00 *


$2,150....  
Just what I was affraid of!

Well, have fun with them and
post a write up so we can all 
drool...


----------



## 3.5SE Auto (Oct 16, 2002)

guess i keep throwing oem shocks on every 8 or 10,000 miles huh guys?

damn thats alot of money


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2003)

As soon as they are installed I'll post a full how to with pictures.
I think it should be minimum of two to three weeks out.

I'll keep everyone posted


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2003)

Not as much as I droooool over Altyholic's exhaust....


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

LEEL said:


> *Not as much as I droooool over Altyholic's exhaust.... *


LOL...


----------



## JBL85 (Oct 17, 2002)

This is pricey suspension, But keep in mind that they are real coilovers, they come with the shock and spring and are a beautiful design.

When they are out I will notify you guys, and get them to you at a much better price then 2,150.

-Nick


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

JBL85 said:


> *This is pricey suspension, But keep in mind that they are real coilovers, they come with the shock and spring and are a beautiful design.
> 
> When they are out I will notify you guys, and get them to you at a much better price then 2,150.
> 
> -Nick *


Nick,

I (for one) realize what they are and know that JIC is tops in the
industry...

I fear that to the average enthusiast (like me), the
price will prevent most from making the upgrade.

I know that I for one would look forward to any "reduced"
price that you are privy too...


----------



## JBL85 (Oct 17, 2002)

I forgot I posted this on here, I just came to post an update.

I was wondering, how many sets should I pre-order because I right now have first dibs on them. I am thinking I should just order 5 sets since they areant going to work on the 2.5s Altima until later . Anyways, I would have posted on Altimas.net but doesnt seem there would be much interest there.

Thanks
Nick


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2003)

Nick,

the guy at JIC was unsure of ship date and did not take a credit card. I will buy them from you if you can get a good deal on them.


----------



## JBL85 (Oct 17, 2002)

Yeah, they were suppose to be on this shipment that they just got in. Should be on the next one.

For the 2.5 guys, I just checked in with JIC today and they said that the suspension will fit your cars too, so thats good news for us 2.5'ers.

Leel, I will keep you and everyone else up to date. Dont worry, I will get you guys competitive pricing.

-Nick


----------



## JBL85 (Oct 17, 2002)

*wont let me delete this, whoops*


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2003)

Isn't Tein suppose to come out w/ coil overs for 3rd Gens, also?


----------



## JBL85 (Oct 17, 2002)

I'm not sure about Teins suspension for the 3rd gen, but JIC does make much better suspension. Especially since they are located in Downey California where the roads are pretty bad, the suspension is tuned for the roads in the U.S. My friend with 2k2 Maxima installed the FLTA2, he says the ride is very smooth compared to any aftermarket suspension.

Nick


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2003)

*JIC's Stance on use of thier products?*

Sup Everybody,

Just have a quick question...what is JIQ's position as far as the use of thier products? Let me rephrase and get specific...is this setup from JIC legal for street use?

Reason being, I read a manual from Tiens products and they are like "off road use - show room only type ish" ie non street legal. What is it, they are not trying to get qualified for legal street-highway use? Is this the way it is for all/most after market companies? I don't race but If I'm to spend 2G's, which I have no problem with, for a nice setup, I'd like for it to be street legal. Is there something I'm missing here?

Somebody let me know!

Easy,
-JDogg


----------



## JBL85 (Oct 17, 2002)

Hey Jdogg,

This suspension is fully streetable and legal. It was designed on the bumpy roads in Downy California. It is very smooth suspension and at the same time it can be adjusted to have a tight grip at the race track. 

check out www.jic-magic.com and you can read up on their suspensions and get a good look at them.

-Nick


----------

